# Macoy codebook



## tomasball (Nov 1, 2017)

The Grand Lodge is now providing a link to Macoy's publishing, where we find the King Solomon Lone Star edition marketed as "the only officially approved ritual by the Grand Lodge of Texas".  Someone's memory of that meeting is much different from mine.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 1, 2017)

That took long enough.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 1, 2017)

“A Valuable Aid to the Memory.”


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 2, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> “A Valuable Aid to the Memory.”



Has been for years...


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 2, 2017)

It was a quote from the title page...


----------



## TMcgee (Nov 6, 2017)

I’m excited.  I feel like a new page is turning in Texas.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Nov 13, 2017)

I have one and it looks good ... I was told that it does have a few errors ... but it's better than the last version .


----------



## Thomas Stright (Nov 13, 2017)

Got mine last Friday....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 24, 2017)

It's just the beginning. Before long, mouth to ear won't mean anything. It'll be who can best memorize an inaccurate cipher book.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 24, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> It's just the beginning. Before long, mouth to ear won't mean anything. It'll be who can best memorize an inaccurate cipher book.


Is it still inaccurate? I thought a PGM corrected it. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 24, 2017)

I thought the committee on work was going to correct it and Maccoy was to be the sole publisher. I would think it would be accurate. That was what I remembered from Grand Lodge, but I have remembered many things wrong in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## chrmc (Nov 25, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> I thought the committee on work was going to correct it and Maccoy was to be the sole publisher. I would think it would be accurate. That was what I remembered from Grand Lodge, but I have remembered many things wrong in the past.



I believe that to be the case. Not sure where Blake has his info, but do not believe his statement is accurate. However feel free to enlighten us.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 25, 2017)

chrmc said:


> I believe that to be the case. Not sure where Blake has his info, but do not believe his statement is accurate. However feel free to enlighten us.




I could have been very well mistaken. It has been so long for the end product I have forgotten how it was laid out. It still will never substitute for mouth to ear. There are some phrases and tricks that my teacher taught me that a book could never take its place. However if there are some that will strictly use the book to memorize they should have a corrected version. They can still mess that up on their own.... hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 25, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> but I have remembered many things wrong in the past


 And this is part of the problem.   At least if it's written, even in code, there won't be any dispute on the tense of the word.....

Both of.my jurisdictions have a cipher and the GL have a nonciphered version so in the rare case there is a dispute u call the GRSec and say I need page 22 line 4 word 6 and they say it's WORD (just an example not actual ritual)

Also it allows the candidate to study on their own 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Plustax (Nov 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> And this is part of the problem.   At least if it's written, even in code, there won't be any dispute on the tense of the word.....
> 
> Both of.my jurisdictions have a cipher and the GL have a nonciphered version so in the rare case there is a dispute u call the GRSec and say I need page 22 line 4 word 6 and they say it's WORD (just an example not actual ritual)
> 
> ...


New Green book. All is correct

Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> And this is part of the problem.   At least if it's written, even in code, there won't be any dispute on the tense of the word.....
> 
> Both of.my jurisdictions have a cipher and the GL have a nonciphered version so in the rare case there is a dispute u call the GRSec and say I need page 22 line 4 word 6 and they say it's WORD (just an example not actual ritual)
> 
> ...


No doubt....its hard enough to find the time just to learn the cat lectures much less rituals and whatnot. We were eligible to buy the RED book in OK upon receiving the 3rd degree. Very valuable.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 27, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> It's just the beginning. Before long, mouth to ear won't mean anything. It'll be who can best memorize an inaccurate cipher book.



I hold membership in a cipher jurisdiction and a written-out-except-specific-words jurisdiction.  All the work is done by memorization in all tiled meetings.

What happens is during practice there is a definite right answer not two ritual experts going "What I have is ..."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 27, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> I hold membership in a cipher jurisdiction and a written-out-except-specific-words jurisdiction.  All the work is done by memorization in all tiled meetings.
> 
> What happens is during practice there is a definite right answer not two ritual experts going "What I have is ..."



Bingo!


----------



## LK600 (Nov 28, 2017)

Our's is by cipher, and I wonder how areas that use strictly mouth to ear keep things straight (accurate).  Having said that, sometimes it feels like I'm learning double.... first learning the information, second learning how to decode lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> sometimes it feels like I'm learning double.... first learning the information, second learning how to decode lol.


. I️ agree and feel that that helps you memorize it.


----------



## LK600 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> . I️ agree and feel that that helps you memorize it.


Though I don't like it lol... I have to agree with you completely.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 28, 2017)

While mounted upon thy porcelain throne, many-a-Mason hath studied thou great ciphers of our Order....My attempt at archaic English language.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 7, 2017)

Having a ritual books is awesome. Our GL produces ours - but even then, there is errors in it, but it's still and incredibly valuable tool, especially achieving ease for newer MMs learning work. Glad to hear you have a ritual book.


----------



## otherstar (Dec 10, 2017)

I just got my copy, and while I haven't finished running through it yet, it does not have very many errors at all. Had I not learned the work m2e for an "A certificate" back in 1998 (long lapsed), I don't think I'd be able to "learn" the ritual from the code. It's literally an aid to memory, not a script nor a substitute for m2e instruction.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 10, 2017)

otherstar said:


> I just got my copy, and while I haven't finished running through it yet, it does not have very many errors at all. Had I not learned the work m2e for an "A certificate" back in 1998 (long lapsed), I don't think I'd be able to "learn" the ritual from the code. It's literally an aid to memory, not a script nor a substitute for m2e instruction.



Well if it was approved by the Committee on Work as it was intended too (and I haven't heard anywhere that it was not), then it should technically not have any errors in it.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 10, 2017)

chrmc said:


> Well if it was approved by the Committee on Work as it was intended too (and I haven't heard anywhere that it was not), then it should technically not have any errors in it.


Bwahahahaahahahahahahhaaaa !


----------



## otherstar (Dec 11, 2017)

chrmc said:


> Well if it was approved by the Committee on Work as it was intended too (and I haven't heard anywhere that it was not), then it should technically not have any errors in it.



Technically,  you're right; BUT, typos happen.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I wonder how areas that use strictly mouth to ear keep things straight (accurate).



Very accurate from my experience...

They only reason I have one is to keep it in my head and hopefully one day be able to pass a certification exam.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 12, 2017)

otherstar said:


> Technically,  you're right; BUT, typos happen.



I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but I just don't get this line of thinking. There was a GL resolution passed that the Committee on Work had to work with the publisher to ensure that we had a 100% correct cipher that could be used. This process took over a year, and the book is now published. 

But we're saying that it might be wrong or there might be typos in it? So either the Committee on Work hasn't done the edits correctly, or we believe that Macoy as a publishes can't handle a manuscript? I find both situations unlikely.
Would think that there's a great chance that we may have some certificate holders out there that may not be as good in the work, as they think they are...

Until I've heard anything official, I see little reason to not take the current latest version as the correct version of the Work. But would love to hear a reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Plustax (Jun 16, 2018)

New book has 7 errors in it. I just purchased 1 from McCoy at an event & vendor gave me a separate sheet showing where the errors were. I too thought that all was correct, but he said that a final proof was not done before publishing. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Plustax (Jun 16, 2018)

Correction...6 errors not 7.

Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Jun 16, 2018)

Plustax said:


> New book has 7 errors in it. I just purchased 1 from McCoy at an event & vendor gave me a separate sheet showing where the errors were. I too thought that all was correct, but he said that a final proof was not done before publishing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Any chance you can share the correction sheet?


----------



## Plustax (Jun 16, 2018)

chrmc said:


> Any chance you can share the correction sheet?



Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 18, 2018)

chrmc said:


> Any chance you can share the correction sheet?



Your District Instructor has the information you are requesting


----------

